

HealthKit is losing people's data - zacharytamas
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6568048

======
arpit
Side note: I talked to an Apple developer at WWDC and was told that HealthKit
data never leaves the device (isn't synced with iCloud). Hence the lack of the
iPad app. Given that, if the data is lost, its probably gone forever.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Do you know if the data is included in iCloud backups or iTunes backups?

~~~
smackfu
Apple isn't specific on that point in their documentation, but I'd expect it
to be included only in encrypted iTunes backups, like other secure items.

~~~
nicholassmith
"...only in encrypted iTunes backups...", I think certain encrypted data is
also stored in iCloud backups as you're required to authenticate the restore
before it continues. An iCloud restore recently brought back all my email
password settings etc, but an iTunes non-encrypted restore lost them.

------
k-mcgrady
The problem with HealthKit is the lack of testing. Developers may have had the
beta app for months - but it couldn't do anything. The app relies (mostly) on
data from third party apps and due to the beta testing limitations (100
devices) people running iOS 8 betas couldn't install HealthKit beta apps and
test them with the HealthKit app. Same things applies to keyboards which I've
found to be very buggy and I think most of it is on the OS side not the
keyboard app side. Hopefully this won't be as big of an issue next year with
the new TestFlight service (1000 users limitation).

------
jaimebuelta
I've seen this problem and I think what's going on is that the service that's
keeping the data is having problems catching up.

I noticed yesterday that the data was missing. But it reappeared later (though
the dashboard was missing). When checking the data manually (getting to
somewhere that has data, like Walking + Running distance) and trying to get
all the data, it seems to try to load data, but doesn't get it (spinning
wheel)

Given that the data was available later the same day, I'm guessing that the
problem is related to services that are not as available as they should,
probably due scale after all the devices using iOS 8.

This is all speculation, of course.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Given that the data was available later the same day, I'm guessing that
the problem is related to services that are not as available as they should,
probably due scale after all the devices using iOS 8."

All data is stored on the device, there is no cloud component so this is
unlikely.

------
nicholassmith
I've had this happen a few times (iPhone 6, iOS8.0.2), but I've found that
powering off my phone and restarting seems to restore the data. None of it is
truly gone for me, it remains logged and listed, but it's almost like it
cannot access the database of data that's stored and it gets a bit wonky but
I'm not certain on that. Hopefully Apple will have it fixed for the next
version or the app will be dead in the water.

~~~
zacharytamas
Yeah I've had to restart my phone four times so far and the data does seem to
come back, but anything that was logged during the time it didn't work isn't
there.

Also, it seems to be losing whole days' worth of data from the MyFitnessPal
app. For example, I'll have today's Nutrition data in there but tomorrow when
I add breakfast it will likely have lost all today's data so the graphs always
start "today" even though I had put data in yesterday. I'm not sure if this is
HealthKit or the app, though, because things I put in manually using the
Health app seem to stick.

~~~
nicholassmith
Re; MyFitnessPal, I've not experienced that but I've only logged 3 days worth
of data so far since I connected it to HealthKit. It does seem to be an
inconsistent issue for people as well, which makes it harder to determine
which part is at fault. I think it's probably HealthKit as MFP reads data in
(steps etc) fine.

------
irongeek
I am curious if it is related to just iPhone6 models or if anyone is noticing
it on the older models. I have an iPhone5s and have had no problems so far.

~~~
sfjailbird
A guy on the linked forum reports this on a 5S after upgrading to iOS 8.0.2.
Sounds like an iOS 8.0.2 issue.

------
pohl
The headline should read "Anyones health kit app stop working?"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

My dashboard only contains a few things I entered manually, and fortunately
it's still there. I haven't been using a 3rd party app, yet. (iPhone 6 w/
8.0.2)

------
smackfu
The step data is surprisingly fine grained. I will get 5-10 data points per
minute, just walking around the house. So while it seems like a basic thing,
it's probably the most data by volume that HealthKit is tracking.

------
zacharytamas
I found this thread because the same thing is happening to me. I wonder how
wide-spread this actually is.

------
0x0
"You had one job" :-/

